# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  United Kingdom of Bojana - ndarja prozë 2010

## shigjeta

*UNITED KINGDOM OF BOJANA*

Me Tokun u njohëm që ditën e parë të pushimeve. Rasti e solli që ti kishim kabinat ngjitur dhe ai, kur zbritëm plaçkat nga makina, gjithë mirësjellje na ofroi ndihmën e tij për ti mbartur e sistemuar. Por pas tri ditësh u bëmë edhe miq e shokë të ngushtë, aq sa vetëm gjumi na ndante nga njëri-tjetri. Dhe shkak për këtë miqësi, ndoshta më shumë sesa fakti që përmenda pak më sipër, oratoria e tij apo aftësia e tij për ti bërë të tjerët për vete, u bë kryesisht një marrëzi e jona. Të dy, mendje të zgjuara, duke dashur të shfrytëzonim në maksimum ato ditë pushimesh, që me rrezet e para dhe deri sa perëndonte dielli, vetëm shëtisnim, loznim, laheshim e bënim banjo rëre, pa e futur një herë kokën nën hije. Por këto vetëm për dy ditët e para, sepse ditën e tretë u gdhimë si të fërguar në vaj, mbushur me fshikëza të mëdha uji në të gjithë trupin. Qeshnin të gjithë me ne duke na parë se në çgjendje ishim katandisur. Por edhe më shumë qeshnin kur na shikonin duke ecur: sesi dridheshim e përdridheshim nga dhimbjet nga çdo lëvizje që bënim. Dhe, përveç atyre dy ditëve, deri në fund të 15-ditëshit as nuk na pa e as nuk e pamë diellin më. Veç strukeshim nën ndonjë çadër apo nën ndonjë hije peme dhe, pasi zhigasnim njëri-tjetrin si dordolecë karnevalesh me një ilaç të bardhë kundër djegieve, ia shtronim bisedës apo dominove. Për fat, nuk kishim qëlluar të vetmit budallenj të plazhit. Veçse, në mes të gjithë atyre burrave që mbidheshin për të kaluar kohën në shoqërinë tonë, ne të dy qëndronim një shkallë më lart; ishim, si të thuash, kampionë, qoftë për djegiet, qoftë edhe për dominotë. Kishim krijuar një dyshe aq të fortë, saqë në të gjithë plazhin nuk gjendej çift tjetër që të na mundte. Por, siç thashë edhe më parë, Toku, mbi të gjitha, ishte dhe një orator i zoti. Ishte një enciklopedi e gjallë barceletash e historish të panumërta, që i tregonte aq bukur e me një humor të këndshëm, saqë na shkonte gjithë dita duke mbajtur barkun me dorë e duke qeshur me lotë. Një mbrëmje, pasi mbaroi së treguari një nga ato barceletat e tij të thekura, nga ato që tregohen vetëm në një rreth të ngushtë shokësh, ende pa u shuar të qeshurat tona, Toku tha:
 -E dini se cili është shteti më i vogël në botë?
U desh të kalonin disa çaste para se ne të ambientoheshim më atë pyetje e cila ndryshonte krejtësisht nga çka po tregonte pak më parë. Vështruam njëri-tjetrin dhe rrudhëm supet pa e marrë vesh se ku po kërkonte të dilte me atë pyetje.
-Që kur paska nisur të të interesojë gjeografia?!  e ngacmova unë.
-Gjeografia?! Për gjeografi kam lënë nam gjithmonë, e kam pasur përherë pikë të dobët. Merreni me mend sa shumë isha i pasionuar pas saj, saqë isha i vetmi në klasë që përherë këtë lëndë e jepja për vjeshtë! Më e forta pati qenë njëherë kur mësuesi më tha të gjeja Peqinin dhe unë, në mes të ilaritetit të klasës, e kërkoja në hartën e Kinës!
Të gjithë, përveç Tokut, shpërthyem në një gaz të shfrenuar. Pak më vonë, kur u qetësuam disi, nisëm të shpalosnim dijet tona në fushën e gjeografisë, duke treguar çfarë dinim e duke plotësuar njëri-tjetrin. Përmendëm Lihtenshteinin, Andorrën, Sanmarinon, Monakon, derisa dikush treti deri larg në Azi e Oqeani, duke përmendur edhe ca shtete të padëgjuara si Nauru apo Tuvalu, me disa dhjetëra kilometra katrorë sipërfaqe e me disa pak mijëra banorë. Unë shtova se, me sa kisha dëgjuar e lexuar, shteti më i vogël në botë është shteti i Vatikanit, në mes të Romës, me vetëm 0.3 kilometër katror sipërfaqe dhe me një popullsi prej jo më shumë se njëmijë banorësh!
Toku na dëgjonte me vëmendje, por të linte përshtypjen se ato çka po thonim ne nga njëri vesh i hynin dhe nga tjetri i dilnin. Kur ne mbaruam ligjëratat tona, ai na hodhi një vështrim si për tu siguruar se skishim më për të shtuar dhe tha:
-Ndërsa unë po ju them se kam njohur, madje dhe e kam vizituar, shtetin më të vogël në botë të cilin, edhe po të vrasësh veten, nuk e gjen në asnjë lloj harte!
Këtu ai bëri një ndërprerje të vogël, si për ti dhënë rëndësi e vlerë asaj çka po thoshte dhe pastaj, pa ia varur për nënqeshjet tona tallëse, shtoi:
 -Ju po deshët edhe mos e besoni, por ju betohem se është e vërtetë. Kishte vetëm tre banorë dhe jo më shumë se tre dynymë sipërfaqe, pra rreth 3000 metër katrorë!
Ne, të habitur, shikuam Tokun, duke dashur të siguroheshim se mos ishte ndonjë trill nga ato të zakonshmit e tij. Por ai, si rrallë ndonjëherë, dukej shumë serioz për ato çka po thoshte. Nga ato çka na kishte treguar ai vetë në ditët e mëparshme e dinim se, për shkak të punës që bënte, plus edhe të aftësisë së tij, kishte pasur rastin e fatin që të shëtiste e të vizitonte mjaft shtete të botës.
-Po pse thua  quhej  dhe ku na paska qenë ky shtetuc prej tre dynymësh dhe me vetëm tre banorë?!
Toku na vështroi edhe njëherë me radhë të gjithëve para se të përgjigjej.
-Që ta dini, ky shtet apo shtetuc, quajeni si të doni, ndodhej jo më shumë se pesë kilometra në vijë ajrore nga ku ne tani kemi prapanicat.
Qeshëm si me tallje. Tashmë po bëhej java që e njihnim atë njeri, të paktën aq sa për të ditur se ai mund të bënte shaka e të tallej edhe më shumë pikërisht atëherë kur ti kujtoje se po fliste më seriozisht se kurrë. Skishim si ti merrnim për të vërteta fjalët e tij për atë shtetuc që vetëm fantazia e ndonjë tipi si Toku mund ta pillte. Sepse përveç njërit, që ishte me origjinë nga jugu e që banonte në Tiranë, të gjithë ne të tjerët ishim nga ajo zonë dhe e njihnim fare mirë. Mosbesimi jonë dukej më se i përligjur ngaqë nuk bëhej fjalë për ndonjë shtet të antikitetit apo të mesjetës, por për diçka të së tashmes, të kohës sonë, përderisa Toku thoshte se e kishte njohur dhe e kishte vizituar vetë.
 -Nuk më besoni, ë?! Mos i paça komshinjtë, në ju gënjej! u betua ai, thua se po betohej në kokën e fëmijëve.
Ushtoi vendi nga të qeshurat tona të papërmbajtura. Unë kisha rënë përmbys e, nga gazi e nga dhimbjet që më shkaktonin të djegurat, më ishin mbushur sytë me lotë. Menduam se me kaq përfundonte shakaja e shokut tonë, por qemë gabuar.
-Quhej Bojana apo më saktë United Kingdom of Bojana dhe gjendej në një ishull të vogël në grykëderdhje të Bunës  nisi të tregonte Toku këtë histori, të cilën unë po mundohem tjua sjell ashtu siç na e tregoi ai atë ditë të bukur gushti në plazhin e Velipojës.


*****

-Në atë kohë punoja si oficer në policinë kufitare këtu në zonën e Velipojës dhe Tuk Palloshin e njihja prej vitesh, qëkur punonte si përgjegjës i rezervatit të gjuetisë. Ishte nga Shkodra, por rrallë ndonjëherë, kur kishte ndonjë punë a problem, dilte në qytet dhe, edhe më rrallë (për të mos thënë asnjëherë) e kalonte ndonjë natë në familje. Kishte vërtet një tip të çuditshëm. Edhe pse kishte kryer shkëlqyeshëm studimet e larta, ngandonjëherë të linte përshtypjen se nuk ishte fort mirë në komitet dhe se në mos gjithë çardakun, të paktën ndonjë dërrasë e kishte vërtet mangut! Dinte disa gjuhë të huaja dhe njihte përmendësh e në majë të gishtave florën dhe faunën e rezervatit, pra të gjitha llojet e bimëve, drurëve, shpendëve e peshqve që gjallonin aty. Pothuajse të gjithë kohën e kalonte duke studiuar bimët e zogjtë dhe duke lexuar literaturë të huaj në këto fusha. Tregohej i rreptë me punonjësit e rezervatit që gjuanin apo prisnin pa leje duke shkelur rregullat dhe mbante një qëndrim të ftohtë, gati-gati armiqësor, ndaj udhëheqësve të lartë, që vinin për të gjuajtur në rezervat, aq sa kishte rënë në sy për keq. Por duke qenë se punën e bënte më mirë se kushdo tjetër dhe se, përveç qëndrimit të ftohtë, nuk u kishte dhënë ndonjë shkak tjetër, nuk e kishin hequr. Pas rënies së komunizmit, ra (ose më saktë u vodh) edhe gardhi që mbronte rezervatin dhe ai vend pati shumë dëmtime. Tuku u mundua sa mundi ti pengonte njerëzit, por tash kishte rënë edhe frika nga shteti dhe askush nuk ia varte më. Pak nga pak ai u tërhoq në cepin më të largët të pyllit, atje ku derdhet Buna në det. Por edhe atje jo rrallë shkonin njerëz të ndryshëm apo gjuetarë. Sa herë që e takoja, dhe e takoja shpesh, sepse ruanim e kontrollonim bregun e lumit për të penguar kontrabandën e naftës, më qante hallin e na kërkonte ndihmë, por pas pak, ende pa mbaruar mirë së foluri e pa marrë përgjigje, na kthente shpinën e largohej. Një ditë mësova se kishte ngritur një kaçorr në mes të një ishulli të vogël në deltën e Bunës dhe jetonte aty, i vetmuar.
Kaluan disa vite pa e parë dhe pa ditur gjë për të. Nuk e dija se si jetonte dhe as nëse jetonte ndopak. Dhe ndoshta as që do të kisha mësuar gjë për të edhe për shumë kohë, sikur të mos ndodhte një ngjarje që na çuditi pa masë.
Një ditë qershori, para dy vjetësh, autoritetet jugosllave të kufirit, asokohe ishte ende në këmbë shteti i Jugosllavisë, na dorëzuan një notë proteste në të cilën na bënin të ditur se disa njerëz nga shteti ynë kishte zaptuar me dhunë një pjesë të territorit jugosllav, një ishull në grykëderdhje të Bunës dhe, për zgjidhjen e këtij incidenti, kërkonin një takim dypalësh në vendngjarje.
Heu, edhe atje dikush nuk e paska lënë rehat Tukun e shkretë!, thashë me vete dhe më erdhi keq për të. Me sa duket, edhe asaj toke që nuk ka qenë kurrë më parë, sot na i paska dalë pronari!, shtova duke u tallur, sepse të tilla gjëra tashmë po dëgjohen përditë.
Sidoqoftë, në ditën e caktuar në protestë, në orën dhjetë pa pesë të paradrekës, bashkë me një oficer tjetër dhe me një ushtar që ngiste skafin, u nisëm drejt ishullit. Po në të njëjtën kohë, nga bregu tjetër u nis një skaf me tre ushtarakë jugosllavë.
Kur të dy skafet iu afruan ishullit dhe po bëheshim gati të zbrisnim në tokë, nga prapa ca trungjeve të mëdhenj, të sjellë prej kohësh nga lumi, u dëgjua një zë i fortë e kërcënues:
-Ndal! Asnjë të mos vërë këmbë në tokë, përndryshe do të qëlloj.
Nuk e pata dhe aq të vështirë që të njihja nga zëri Tuk Palloshin.
-O Tuk, -i thirra, -jam shoku yt, Toku. Duam të bisedojmë, sepse këta jugosllavët kanë pretendime se u është shkelur kufiri, ndaj dhe kemi ardhur.
-Kthehuni menjëherë mbrapsht. vazhdoi egër Tuku nga prapa pemëve Për bisedime të vijë vetëm një njeri nga secila palë dhe i paarmatosur.
Shikova nga jugosllavët dhe ata, me sa pashë nga gjestet që bënin, qenë të pavendosur në duhej ti bindeshin urdhërit të Tukut apo të zbarkonin me forcë. Por krisma e shulit të një arme, që u dëgjua fare qartë, i bëri edhe ata që të mos kishin ndonjë hezitim dhe kështu të dyja palët u kthyem mbrapsht. Pa pasur nevojë për bisedime të gjata me kolegun tim, shorti për të përfaqësuar palën tonë më ra mua, meqë edhe njihesha me Tukun.
 Pas pesë minutash fika skafin dhe zbrita në ishull. Fill pas meje zbriti edhe oficeri jugosllav, një burrë nofullgjerë e i sertë, dy metra i gjatë. Më zgjati dorën ftohtë dhe, nga prezantimi që bëmë, mësova se quhej Vuk. Po aq ftohtë na e dha dorën edhe Tuku që na doli përpara e pastaj na priu në një si rrugë përmes kallamishteve për tek banesa e tij që, e fshehur në mes të atij gjelbërimi të dendur, ende nuk dukej qartë. Duke ecur, vija re rreth e rrotull, në të dyja anët ë rrugëzës, ata kopshtije të harlisura, ku ishin mbjellë bukur e me rregull të gjitha perimet e stinës. Pas pak u shfaq edhe kasollja e Tukut që, siç u pa më qartë kur u afruam, qe më saktë një barkë e madhe druri, e ngecur prej kohësh në rërë, të cilën Tuku e kishte kthyer e përshtatur si banesë. Por habia ime më e madhe qe kur tek shkallët që të ngjisnin sipër na priti një nuse e re me një fëmijë motak në krah.
-Gruaja dhe djali. tha thatë Tuku, por pa u kthyer nga asnjëri prej nesh dhe na priu sipër.
 Hymë pas tij në dhomën e pritjes, nëse mund të quhej kështu njëra nga dy ndarjet e asaj barke të vjetër, e cila shërbente edhe si kuzhinë.
Megjithëse e mobiluar krejt thjesht, çdo gjë aty brenda ishte në vendin e vet, e sistemuar bukur e me shije. Në mes të perdes që ndante dy dhomëzat qe ndërtuar një oxhak që më la gojëhapur. Dukej sikur të qe bërë nga një trung i vjetër lisi, në zgavrën e të cilit qe ndezur një zjarr e mbi të cilin diçka po zjehej në një tenxhere të vogël. U afrova për ta parë më nga afër atë punim artistik dhe vetëm atëherë, pasi trokita me gisht mbi të, kuptova se ishte bërë me gurë lumi e me çimento. Pak më sipër, nga një zgavër e vogël falso, nxirrte kokën një buf imadh i balsamosur. Gjithçka ishte vërtet një mrekulli në atë dhomëzë të vogël.
Edhe pse tip i sertë e i ftohtë, vura re se edhe Vuku nuk po mundte ta habinë dhe admirimin për çka po shihte aty.
Ndërsa e shoqja vuri xhezvenë në zjarr për të na bërë kafetë, Tuku na ftoi të uleshim dhe na vuri përpara gotat me raki. Por Vuku kundërshtoi prerë:
-Skem ardhë për pirë, por për shqyrtue nji incident qi randë prek sovranitetin shtetit jonë. Kjo tokë ktu asht jona, asht mrena kufinit jonë, asht mrena vijës jonë kufitare, por uzurpue asht padrejtë prej njerëz, prej familje shkiptare. Prandej kerkojmë qi tmerren masa menjiherë prej shteti juej për lirimin, përndryshe paralajmrojmë se jemi detyrue të përdorim forcë.  përfundoi ai me një shqipe të çalë e me një ton të ashpër.
-Pë cilën tokë bëhet fjalë?!  mu drejtua Tuku fare i qetë, thua se vërtet as që e kishte idenë se për çfarë po fliste tjetri.
Nuk pata kohë as të hapja gojë, kur Vuku foli përsëri:
-Për tokën ku tash jena e qi padrejtë uzurpue keni.  vazhdoi ai po me tonin e mëparshëm, në mos edhe më egër, por tashmë, siç duket nga nënvlerësimi që i bëri Tuku, edhe më i irnosur në fytyrë se çishte zakonisht. Tuku e vështroi për disa çaste me një buzagaz të lehtë që ishte vështirë të përkthehej në shprehte vetëpërmbajtje apo tallje.
Por me sa duket për Vukun qe kjo e dyta, sepse pashë që i vërshoi gjaku në fytyrë dhe erdhi e u bë si fund kusie. U vështruan për disa çaste pa folur, por ato vështrime të egra që, po të shponin do ta kishin bërë shoshë njëri-tjetrin, flisnin më shumë se sa fjalët.
Tuku hoqi gotat dhe shishen e rakisë e i vendosi në raft. E po nga rafti mori një tabak të madh letre, të mbështjellë tub, dhe, pasi e shpalosi, na e vuri përpara mbi tryezë. Pashë se ishte një hartë e zonës, mjaft e detajuar.
-Keni mirësinë të më tregoni se ku gjendet në hartë kjo tokë të cilën jua paskam uzurpuar?  e pyeti po me mirësjellje Tuku.
Tjetri vuri syzet dhe uli kokën mbi hartë. Kureshtar u afrova edhe unë. Por aty, edhe pse harta ishte e para dhjetë viteve dhe e shkallës 1:5000 e, për më tepër, botim jugosllav, prapëseprapë nuk tregonte as edhe një shenjë toke në grykëderdhje të Bunës.
-Atëherë? pyeti Tuku, por oficeri jugosllav, i zënë ngushtë, për disa çaste as foli dhe as ngriti sytë.
-Sidokjoftë, kjo tokë asht mes Buna dhe lumi ndan dy shtetet. foli ai pas pak dhe diçka u mat të shtonte, por Tuku ia mori fjalën nga goja.
-Po. Kjo tokë është në grykëdredhje të Bunës dhe lumi më ndan me të dy shtetet.
Nuk e rroka menjëherë domethënien e atyre fjalëve. Për të ngacmuar Tukun, por edhe për tu sqaruar vetë, i thashë:
- Pra, ne sot këtu qenkemi në një tokë të askujt, neutrale?!
- E keni gabim. Kjo tokë nuk është neutrale, e ka një zot. Porse nuk është as e Shqipërisë dhe as e Jugosllavisë.
- Po çfarë dreqin është atëherë, shtet më vete?!  thashë unë gjithë nerva e tallje.
- Po.  tha Tuku, i qetë dhe i vendosur  Shtet më vete është.
Vuku ngriti sytë dhe nënqeshi hidhur. Ndërsa përbrenda dukej se vlonte nga zemërimi. Po të kisha qenë në një vend tjetër, unë do tia kisha plasur gazit me të madhe. Por, për të mos fyer Tukun, e përmbajtja veten, duke u mjaftuar me një shikim hetues drejt e në sy, si për tu siguruar nëse ai vërtet e kishte seriozisht apo po bënte shaka me ne. Por Tuku sikur kishte vënë një maskë në fytyrë dhe ishte e pamundur të depërtoje përtej saj.
- Mirë që paskemi ardhur pa vizë, - thashë unë pas pak, si me tallje, - por të paktën a mund ta dimë se a ka emër ky shtet?
- Natyrisht. tha Tuku fare serioz e i qetë. -Quhet Bojana, Mbretëria e Bashkuar e Bojanës. Dhe herë tjetër, para se të vini këtu, duhet që më parë të më njoftoni arsyet e vizitës suaj dhe të merrni lejë.
Unë mezi u përmbajta pa qeshur me të madhe, ndërsa Vuku vazhdonte të skërmitej nën hundë, hidhur e si me tallje.
- Pra, Lartmadhëri, ë?!  e ngacmova Tukun, duke shpresuar se më në fund do ta flakte tej atë maskë të ngurrtë që i kishte vënë fytyrës dhe do tia plaste gazit edhe ai.
- Mirë, Ju jap të drejtë për emrin që i keni dhënë shtetit Tuaj, - vazhdova unë, pa mundur ta fshihja nënqeshjen, - sepse e di që rrjedh nga emri i lashtë i Bunës, por jam kureshtar të di se pse zgjodhët sistemin monarkik dhe, për më tepër, pse e quajtët Mbretëri të Bashkuar?!
Tuku më hodhi një vështrim dhe për disa çaste nuk foli. Siç duket, notat tallëse në fjalët e mia e bënë të matej nëse duhej të më jepte shpjegime apo jo për ato çka po e pyesja.
- Para tri vjetësh, -filloi të tregonte ai, i kthyer nga unë e pa ia varur Vukut, thua se nuk ishte fare i pranishëm në atë dhomëz të vogël, - kur u largova nga rezervati dhe erdha këtu në këtë ishull, mendova se jam banori i vetëm i tij, por isha gabuar. Pothuajse në të njëjtën kohë me mua, në ishull ishte vendosur edhe Zoga. Mosbesues ndaj njerëzve, si njëri ashtu edhe tjetri, për mjaft muaj qëndruam larg e pa folur, secili në punën e tij e në pjesën e tij. Por me kalimin e kohës filluam të njiheshim e të miqësoheshim dhe, kur pamë se bënim për njëri-tjetrin e na puqeshin karakteret, u afruam dhe nisëm të jetonim bashkë. Natyrisht bashkuam edhe pjesët tona të territorit. Sa për monarkinë, që thua ti, e zgjodhëm për faktin se mbreti edhe mund të vetëshpallet, ndërsa republika duhet të ketë në krye një president të zgjedhur nga populli, apo nga parlamenti, gjë që këtu në ishullin tonë ishte e pamundur. Sa për Mbretëri të Bashkuar , them se ishte mënyra më demokratike për të respektuar të drejtat dhe pronën e secilit prej nesh.
Ndërkohë që Tuku fliste, unë herë pas here i hidhja nga një sy asaj rezidence mbretërore , miq-armiq të së cilës, të parët e për të mos thënë të vetmit, ne ishim.
- Po ky, flamuri?  e pyeta, duke i treguar me dorë pëlhurën blu me një rreth të gjelbërt në mes, të mbërthyer në perden në anën e djathtë të oxhakut, e cila më kishte rënë në sy qëkur kishim hyrë, por që nuk e kisha rrokur që në fillim se çfarë ishte e çdomethënie kishte.
Ai pohoi me kokë pa folur.
- Tuk... Lartmadhëri, e si duhet tJu drejtohemi në rast se lipset tJu dërgojmë ndonjë shkresë apo ftesë? -e pyeta duke u munduar të flisja seriozisht, megjithëse një gaz i brendshëm nuk më linte rehat.
- Fare thjesht: Lartmadhëria e Tij, Palloshi i Parë.
Mu desh të shtrëngoja fort nofullat që të përmbaja të qeshurat aty në sy të Tukut, sepse nuk doja që ta fyeja. Gjithmonë më kishte marrë gazi duke dëgjuar apo shqiptuar atë mbiemër sa qesharak aq edhe fyes, por tani, me ato parashtesa e prapashtesa titujsh honorifikë, tingëllonte vërtet grotesk, aq sa edhe njeriu më serioz do ta kishte të vështirë të përmbahej pa qeshur. Por Tuku as që e prishi fare terezinë, edhe pse e vuri re që unë po sforcohesha ku nuk mbante më për të mos shpërthyer në të qeshura kumbuese. Për fat ndërhyri Vuku dhe më shpëtoi nga ky siklet.
- Shtetit jonë këto marrina nuk i interesojnë. tha ai i bezdisur e gjithë sarkazëm.  Ne do intervenojmë ktu kjoftë për tokën, kjoftë për kjo anije qi asht pronë e nji shtetasi jonë, kjoftë edhe pse ktu asht strehë e nji personi të kërkuem shumë prej milicisë për tentativë vrasjen e nji oficeri të ushtrisë jonë. Ne e dinim mbytur në Buna, kurse kjo u gjendet ktu.
Zoga, së cilës deri në atë çast nuk ia kisha dëgjuar asnjëherë zërin, në atë çast po hiqte xhezvenë nga zjarri. Pashë se fjalët e fundit të Vukut e shkundën sikur ta kishte zënë korrenti, aq sa një pjesë e kafesë ra zhurmshëm mbi flakë. Me duar që i dridheshin, uli xhezvenë mbi banak dhe pastaj u mbështet edhe vetë për disa sekonda. Nga vendi ku isha shihja fytyrën e saj në profil që fillimisht u skuq e pak nga pak nisi të murrëtohej.
- Mirë se të vini, por do të doja që tju printe ai oficeri pusht i ushtrisë suaj që na qenka ende gjallë. Të shohim a do e falë pushka edhe për herë të dytë? foli ajo, e egërsuar e gjithë mllef. Sytë sikur i lëshonin shkëndija dhe atij vështrimi të mbushur me urrejtje nuk mundi ti rezistonte as Vuku i sertë, i cili u detyrua ti vidhej shikimit të egër të saj dhe të ulte sytë.
- Sa për këtë barkë, që thoni se është e një shtetasit tuaj, po ju them se ka tri vjet që e kemi gjetur të braktisur e të ngecur këtu ku është dhe deri më sot nuk është interesuar asnjeri për të. Tash, pas kaq kohe, vini e na thoni se qenka juaja! Sipas ligjeve të të gjithë botës, po jua them unë nëse nuk e dini, një anije e braktisur bëhet pronë e atij që shkel i pari në të.
- Unë nuk kam çka bisedue ma me hajdutë e kriminelë.  tha egër e gjithë nervozizëm Vuku dhe u ngrit në këmbë.  Do merret milicia e, po kje nevoja, edhe ushtria për zgjidhjen e ktij problemi.
Ndieva të më vërshonte gjaku në fytyrë nga ato fjalë gjithë mllef e kapadaillëk.
- Këta janë shqiptarë, njerëzit tanë, dhe, derisa qeveritë e të dy vendeve, e jona dhe e juaja, të shqyrtojnë se kujt i përket kjo tokë, këtu nuk ka punë as milicia dhe as ushtria juaj. Nëse qoftë edhe një ushtar apo polic i juaj tenton të zbresë me forcë këtu, ne do ta konsiderojmë si një incident të armatosur dhe do ti kundërpërgjigjemi po me armë  i thashë rreptë e duke e vështruar ngultas.
- Çfarë?! Ju po kërcënoni mua.... neve?!  tha ai, duke iu marrë goja nga zemërimi.
- Jo, - iu përgjigja i qetë, - thjesht po ju paralajmëroj.
Ndërsa nxihej nga inati edhe më shumë se çishte nga natyra, u mat të thoshte diçka, por pastaj, siç duket, ndërroi mendim dhe, pa na përshëndetur fare, ngjiti shkallët dhe doli përjashta. Pas pak çastesh u dëgjua edhe zhurma e skafit të tij teksa largohej me shpejtësi.
Atmosfera në atë dhomëz të vogël, tani, pas largimit të Vukut, ishte ende e nderë, por gjithsesi më e qetë. Ndenja edhe nja një gjysëm ore duke biseduar me Tukun, i cili, i shkëputur prej shumë kohësh nga jeta e kontinentit, kishte dëshirë të informohej për të rejat që kishin ndodhur gjatë këtyre tre viteve.
Pastaj u përshëndeta me Zogën e me djalin e tyre të bukur dhe, i shoqëruar nga Tuku, u drejtuam nga vendi ku kisha lënë skafin. Aty në breg, para se të hipja në skaf, i dhamë dorën njëri-tjetrit dhe u ndamë miqësisht. Kaluan disa muaj pa pasur ndonjë lajm nga Mbretëria e Bashkuar e Bojanës. Ata vazhdonin jetën, të patrazuar, në ishullin e tyre, ndërsa unë vazhdoja punën duke kontrolluar përgjatë bregut të lumit për parandalimin e kontrabandës. Sa herë që kalonim karshi ishullit të tyre, i përshëndesja e më përshëndesnin nga larg me dorë. Mesa dukej, Vuku dhe shteti jugosllav nuk u kishte rënë më në qafë.
Aty nga fillimi i nëntorit nisën shirat e vjeshtës, ca shira të dendura që nuk ditën të pushonin për më se një javë. Besoj se ju kujtohen, sepse patën bërë përmbytje të mëdha në të gjithë zonën fushore dhe pati folur gjatë televizioni për to. Ato ditë, duke parë gjithë zonën ashtu të përmbytur, vazhdimisht më rrinte mendja tek Tuku e tek familja e tij. Nuk e dija se si do të kishte mundur të përballonte këtë situatë të vështirë. Vonë, pasi patën pushuar shirat dhe qenë tërhequr ujrat, i bëmë një kontroll bregut të lumit dhe atëherë, me pikëllim të madh, pashë se barka ku ata strehoheshin nuk ishte më në ishull, madje nga mbretëria e Tukut pothuajse nuk kishte mbetur asgjë, përveç një peme të përmbysur që mezi u kishte rrezistuar ujrave të tërbuara të lumit. Për disa muaj jetova me një peshë të rëndë në zemër nga zhdukja pa gjurmë e asaj familjeje, të cilën as vetë Zoti nuk e kishte lënë ta shijonte e ta gëzonte e qetë jetën në atë cep të vetmuar që kishin zgjedhur.
Por një ditë, aty nga mesi i marsit të vitit 97, pikërisht në kohën e kulmit të trazirave të atij viti, për habinë dhe gëzimin tim më të madh, një mik më dha sihariqin se Tuku me gjithë gruan e djalin gjendeshin shëndoshë e mirë tashmë në një mbretëri tjetër, në Britaninë e Madhe. Dhe për ta përforcuar atë çka po më thoshte, më zgjati një gazetë që vetëm atë ditë e mora vesh se ekzistonte, në një shkrim të gjatë të së cilës tregohej aventura e çuditshme e asaj familjeje mbretërore që për disa javë rresht kishte bërë bujë duke pushtuar faqet e para të shtypit britanik, por që këtu tek ne, për shkak të rrëmujave e ngjarjeve të rënda të atij viti, kishte kaluar pothuajse pa u vënë re.
Me pak fjalë, kur kishin nisur shirat, Tuku, duke e parandierë rrezikun, e kishte liruar barkën nga dherat rreth e rrotull që e mbani të bllokuar dhe kështu, kur niveli i lumit qe ngritur, uji i kishte marrë me vete jahtin mbretëror bashkë me familjen mbretërore brenda dhe i kishte çuar larg, në det të hapur. Dhe aty ata e kishin parë vdekjen me sy, sepse ajo barkë e vjetër dhe e kalbur kishte filluar të mbushej me ujë. Por, mrekulli e Zotit, vetëm pak çaste para se jahti mbretëror me gjithë ekuipazhin e tij të fundosej në ujrat e detit, një anije angleze, që po kthehej nga Spliti, i kishte parë dhe i kishte marrë në bord.
Fillimisht kapiteni i nderuar kishte dashur të lajmëronte rojat bregdetare dhe ti zbriste në portin e Ulqinit ose në atë të Durrësit, por Tuku kishte kundërshtuar prerë. Me një anglishte të kulluar e perfekte, që e kishte mrekulluar edhe vetë anglezin e ditur, i kishte shpjeguar atij se ata nuk ishin as qytetarë jugosllavë dhe as qytetarë shqiptarë dhe, për ta bindur për këtë, i kishte treguar pasaportat. Edhe pse të shkruara në anglisht, kapitenit me flokë të thinjura e me shkollë të lartë e që kishte shëtitur anekënd botës, nuk i kujtohej të kishte dëgjuar apo lexuar për atë mbretëri të panjohur, United Kingdom of Bojana, për të cilën atë ditë po dëgjonte për herë të parë! Ndaj, që të sigurohej se mos kishte ndonjë keqkuptim, i kishte vënë përpara Tukut një hartë të Europës. Dhe, kur ky mezi kishte arritur të gjente në të grykëderdhjen e Bunës e aty, me një laps, kishte shënuar me një rreth të vogël një copë uji ku nuk dukej shenjë toke, atëherë kapiteni anglez ia kishte plasur gazit me të madhe dhe kishte thënë:
Kot thonë që ne anglezët shquhemi si të parët në botë për humor të hollë. Sot po shoh se në këto anë paska njerëz edhe më me humor se ne!.
Pastaj, pa mëdyshje fare, kishte vendosur që ta merrte me vete e ta çonte në Angli këtë familje mbretërore të pazakontë, natyrisht duke i bërë edhe të gjitha nderimet e mundshme. Dhe atje, shtypi anglez, i njohur për gjuetinë që u bën këtyre lloj skup-eve, i kishte vënë në faqet e para për ditë e ditë me radhë, duke shkruar gjerë e gjatë për historinë e rrallë dhe të paimagjinueshme të mbretërve e të mbretërisë së çuditshme të Bojanës. Por kulmi kishte arritur kur familja mbretërore e Mbretërisë së Bashkuar të Bojanës qe ftuar në një pritje të veçantë personalisht nga vetë mbretëresha e Anglisë, apo siç quhet më saktë, e Mbretërisë së Bashkuar të Britanisë së Madhe. Dhe aty, pasi qenë pritur me nderimet më të denja që mund ti bëhen një familjeje të vërtetë mbretërore, mbretëresha kishte vendosur tu bënte edhe një dhuratë po aq të veçantë: me një dekret të posaçëm u kishte dhuruar një ishull të vogël (por gjithsesi më të madh e më të sigurtë se sa mbretëria e tyre e mëparshme) në mes të Tamizit, disa kilometra poshtë Londrës, bashkë me një kështjellë të vjetër që gjendej në këtë ishull, si dhe një shumë të konsiderueshme stërlinash në formën e një pensioni të përjetshëm.

******

Këtu e përfundoi tregimin e tij Toku dhe, për disa çaste, aty përreth nuk u dëgjua asgjë tjetër përveç zhurmës së ca mushkonjave që na këndonin ndër veshë, por që asnjërit prej nesh nuk i binte ndërmend ti trembte. Heshtjen që po mbretëronte e prishi vetëm zëri i grave të cilat, si në kor, na ftuan të ngriheshim e të hanim darkë. Dhe ne, duke i uruar njëri-tjetrit natën e mirë, iu bindëm urdhërit të tyre e u shpërndamë nëpër kabinat tona.

----------

